# [Solved] Kde: Konsole Vervollständigung durch "Bild-Hoch"

## Finswimmer

Hi!

Meine Autovervollständigung durch Drücken auf die "Bild-Hoch" Taste geht nicht mehr. Stattdessen springt er in der History auf den ältesten Eintrag.

Nutze KDE 3.5.8.

Auf tty1-6 ist alles in Ordung.

Wäre sehr gut, wenn jemand einen Tipp hätte.

Unter KDE 4.0 SVN war das Problem auch kurzfristig, aber nun ist es weg.

Vielen Dank

Tobi

----------

## jakommo

Hi,

ist das denn mit allen Terminalemulatoren unter kde bei dir so? oder nur bei Konsole?

hat zufällig jemand eine Ahnung wie das mit der "Bild-Hoch" Vervollständigung bewerkstelligt wird?

würde das auch gerne unter anderen distributionen benutzen können z.B. unter ubuntu in der Arbeit.

grüsse

jakommo

----------

## firefly

zumindestens für die bash:

http://www.electrictoolbox.com/pageup-history-auto-completion-bash-shell/

----------

## jakommo

cool, danke genau das hab ich gesucht.

mal sehen ob das unter ubuntu mit DASH auch klappt

----------

## firefly

 *jakommo wrote:*   

> cool, danke genau das hab ich gesucht.
> 
> mal sehen ob das unter ubuntu mit DASH auch klappt

 

scheint identisch zu sein: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Spec/EnhancedBash

----------

## Finswimmer

Und ein weiteres Bier auf dem nächsten GSC ist für Firefly reserviert!

Danke  :Smile: 

Nun geht es wieder. Da muss ich wohl wieder mal bei einem dispatch-conf nicht richtig aufgepasst haben, oder die Standardeinstellungen wurden verändert...

Tobi

----------

